# High Risk and Low risk countries



## auraglaze (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, 

I am plannning to apply for defacto and i read a lot on High Risk and Low Risk countries. Can share what are the low risk countries?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Low risk countries are those countries with which Australia has connections with and enough faith in their governmental structure such that ETAs are available to their citizens.


----------



## auraglaze (Feb 3, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> Low risk countries are those countries with which Australia has connections with and enough faith in their governmental structure such that ETAs are available to their citizens.


is Malaysia a High risk country then since Malaysian can travel to Aust via ETA?


----------



## Marcantony (Sep 1, 2010)

No, its low risk. Any country which uses ETA is low risk.


----------



## Rileyrose (Jan 22, 2011)

What about a low risk applicant (from Britain) applying from a high risk country (UAE) have heard mixed reviews e.g. he will be treated as high risk since applying from here even though UK citizen. Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is the nationality of the person and not where they are applying from that determines HR/LR re security issues and there is also time spent in countries considered to have high health risks but that is a separate issue.


----------

